# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Thelephora caryophyllea

## Azuer

_Thelephora caryophyllea_ es una especie que crece en el suelo de diversos tipos de bosque y que se caracteriza por poseer un pie bien diferenciado y el himenóforo liso (sin láminas, poros o aguijones). 

Las fructificaciones pueden tener formas diversas, semicircular, embudada, espatulada o en forma de abanico, con el margen profundamente dentado y la superficie fibrosa, hirsuta o fisurada radialmente, con bandas concéntricas de diferente intensidad de color, pardo-chocolate o pardo-púrpura, a veces con reflejos violáceos. 












Las esporas, de color pardo oscuro, son típicamente verrugosas:

----------

HUESITO (22-dic-2014),JMTrigos (21-dic-2014),Los terrines (20-dic-2014),willi (22-dic-2014)

----------

